# Blkid strange



## osmano807 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello, I wonder why in FreeBSD 8.0 does not show the "UUID" of the partition. (not tested in earlier versions)

A sample program (c++):


```
#include <iostream>
#include <cstdio>
#include <cstring>
#include <fcntl.h>
#include <fstab.h>
#include <blkid/blkid.h>

int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
   fstab * fs_rec; 
   short i;
   if (setfsent() != 0)   /* set read pointer */
   {
      i = 1;
      fprintf( stdout, "fstab init successful\n");
      while (i == 1)
      {
         fs_rec = getfsent();
         if (fs_rec  != '\0')
         {
            if (strcmp(fs_rec->fs_spec,"none") != 0 )  
            {
               fprintf( stdout,"%s,%s, %s\n",
                              fs_rec->fs_spec,
                              fs_rec->fs_vfstype,
                              blkid_get_tag_value(NULL,"UUID",fs_rec->fs_spec)
                      );
            }
         }
         else
         {
            fprintf( stdout,"got null pointer\n");
            i = 0;         /* got null opinter, end or error */
         }
      }
      fprintf( stdout,"cleaning up\n");
      endfsent();    /* free up resources */
   }
   else
   {
      fprintf( stdout, "fstab init failed\n");
   }

return 0;
}
```
Linux (Arch Linux):

```
fstab init successful
UUID=29e5bb47-632b-49b9-a110-a12dd6cc453b,ext4, (null)
/dev/sda2,ntfs, A8588FB2588F7E36
got null pointer
cleaning up
```
FreeBSD 8.0

```
fstab init successful
/dev/ad0s1a,ufs, (null)
/dev/acd0,cd9660, (null)
got null pointer
cleaning up
```


----------

